# Commute from France to England? - TV Documentary



## AlexSTV

Hi all,

First a confession - I am not an expat myself, I'm posting as a journalist.

I'm making a documentary for Channel 5 about people who have mammoth commutes, and have seen examples in the press about people who commute from homes in France to jobs in England on a weekly or even daily basis.

I was wondering whether anyone on this board makes such a commute, or knows anyone who does? 

If so I'd really love to hear from you. I'm contactable on +44(0)207 2901337 & [email protected] 

Many thanks,

Alex


----------



## deeberry

AlexSTV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First a confession - I am not an expat myself, I'm posting as a journalist.
> 
> I'm making a documentary for Channel 5 about people who have mammoth commutes, and have seen examples in the press about people who commute from homes in France to jobs in England on a weekly or even daily basis.
> 
> I was wondering whether anyone on this board makes such a commute, or knows anyone who does?
> 
> If so I'd really love to hear from you. I'm contactable on +44(0)207 2901337 & [email protected]
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Alex


This is very interesting. I would like to see if any one does carry out this major commute, why and what they think of it. 

Good luck with your documentary! 

Dee


----------

